# Grill Vs. Griddle



## Abaco (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi all. I'm a newbie to this site and would like your assistance if I may. A search didn't not answer my question so here goes:

I am currently designing a new kitchen and have room for a 36" range which comes with 4 burners and either a grill or a griddle. Which would be more usefull. We live in Florida so grill outside year round is not an issue. 

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 8, 2003)

Hi Abaco,

Welcome to Discuss Cooking.  My preference, since you have the option of grilling all year round is to go with the griddle.  It can more or less be one big saute area if need be.  Hope this helps and come back and visit soon.


----------



## carnivore (Dec 8, 2003)

as much as it pains me to say it, i agree with kitchenelf on this one.
btw, i can (and do) grill year-round too, i just have to knock up to 2 feet of snow off my grill to do it.


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 8, 2003)

At the risk of sounding like a parrot I would go with a griddle as well. Living on the NC coast we can (and do) grill year round so no need for the indoor one. In addition...well...you just can't make good pancakes without a spacious griddle!


----------

